# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Duncan's Bay info.

## Blueswoman

Need some help regarding Duncan's Bay.  We are staying 3 days in DB and the other days in Negril.  We have never been to that side of the island so wanted to see how it compares.  The main thing need to know is about the water there.  It looks like it has white sand beaches and the water is calm, but so did the pix we saw when we rented in Costa Rica and it was anything but calm waters.  Just wanted to know from you ocean lovers if the bay is calm like Negril.  We are looking in the silver sands area of Duncan's.  Any feedback will be appreciated.

----------


## sammyb

If I am remembering correctly it doesn't seem as if the water was as calm as Negril (hard to measure up to the 7 mile) but it was still enjoyable.  Also enjoyed Silver     Sands very much.  We occupied three houses in the complex and were pleased with everything.  Ja Jewel (board member) also has a home in the area that she rents out.  If you check the Port Antonio section of this board you will see photos of the area and can maybe ask questions, etc

----------


## northcoast

When it's windy on the island, most seas are rough anywhere you go.....usually the sea in Duncans Bay is calmer in the morning.....I find it to be more rough in the winter months & calmer in the summer, but it really all depends on amount of breeze happening....by the way, I am jajewel.  :Smile:

----------


## suzengrace

Its a beautiful area -and no hassles at the beach..I'd check out Jam.jewels for a place to stay...

----------


## ohliz

It's been both calm and wavy when I've been there. In any case the sand is white, the water is clear and the hassles are nonexistent.  I was never unable to swim.

----------


## captaind

Jamaica is aligned from East to West. The trade winds at this time of the year blow from the North East.

Portland parish (Port Antonio) get the brunt of the wind and seas.

As you go West the effect is reduced as you go more to "leeward"..

Duncans Bay is tucked in bay that's protected from whats left coming the East. Most times not much sea.

Negril is as far "leeward" as you can. Totally different sea state...

----------


## Blueswoman

Thanks for all your help.  Jajewel, what kind of set up do you have, send me a p.m. if you can.

----------


## suzengrace

Unfortunately -if am correct she's unable(like myself) to send a PM..but go on tripadvisor and type duncan bay and Jamaica jewel-you'll  get more info-as well as goggle it.
Its one of my favorite places to stay in Jam-beautiful area and beaches, locals are chill(no haggling) and just a real relaxing vibe...

----------


## suzengrace

yy

----------


## Blueswoman

Thanks for your help guys.  Found a cottage by the sea in the Silver Sands complex, so housing is a non issue, but as haven't been there, are there little mom/pop restaurants in the area?   The town is appx. 2 miles from the complex, is this a walk along the beach, or will we need to hire taxi, or walk if it is easy to walk.  We are pretty fit, so walking the 2 miles wouldn't be a big issue if there is a road.  Any tips or suggestions for this area will be appreciated.

----------

